
Atari, Mario and more: Hands on at Singapore’s only video game museum - sohkamyung
https://cnalifestyle.channelnewsasia.com/trending/singapore-video-computer-game-museum-black-mirror-bandersnatch-11086470
======
sohkamyung
Another version of the article at [1]

[1]
[https://infographics.channelnewsasia.com/interactive/cnalife...](https://infographics.channelnewsasia.com/interactive/cnalifestyle/video-
game-museum/index.html)

